# Good Morning Eevee



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I think these pictures are gonna come out huge so.. apologies in advance! :biggrin:
I never really posted pics of Eevee on here, so here are some morning pics!

Stretching out/crawling towards me 









"Morning mommy". You can see her legs stretched out in the back, LOL! Her face gets wrinkly when she's tired or when she's just woken up.. so cute :redface:









Belly rubs?









There was lots of noise outside so her ears perked up and did that cool rotating thing when she's listening to other things. 









"Get my good side, will ya?"

















YAWN


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Bonus pic! :biggrin:
Them legs :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what a beauty, and such a lady she is.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> what a beauty, and such a lady she is.


Thank you 
Hah, she is quite the lady. I didnt capture her paws in a lot of these photos but theyre normally crossed when she's laying down


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she is so feminine. i feel as if i should put on a dress LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Such a pretty girl. You may have said before and I missed it but do you know what her mix is? She looks very smooth Collie-ish to me. I love her sweet face!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> she is so feminine. i feel as if i should put on a dress LOL


LOL! I cant even imagine, Re :tongue:



Donna Little said:


> Such a pretty girl. You may have said before and I missed it but do you know what her mix is? She looks very smooth Collie-ish to me. I love her sweet face!


Thank you! 
She's a Carolina Dog, also known as the American Dingo. I dont think they are recognized by the AKC atm, but they are recognized by the United Kennel Club and the American Rare Breed Association :smile:
Carolina Dog Breeder American Dingo Dog Breeders Carolina Dogs


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

liquid said:


> LOL! I cant even imagine, Re :tongue:
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


The puppies on that video are SO cute!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> The puppies on that video are SO cute!


Right? HUGE EARS! Just like Eevee haha!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

She is just so beautiful! I adore her face shape


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

I love her radar ears forever and ever.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures of Eevee are adorable!


----------

